# Snakes and waders.



## ddettmer13 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey guys. I have a new pair of Cabelas Lightmag 800 waders (which are awesome by the way). I found a new waterfowl spot and the water is about waist deep at the deepest spot. There is lots of grass around the area and it just looks like the ideal spot for ducks...and snakes. Anyone ever had a snake bite through their waders? Or heard of it happening?


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a pair of Wick Iron Leg hip waders I don`t think a snake could bite through, but my Grand Prairie chest waders, I`m not so sure about.


----------



## wray912 (Sep 20, 2012)

im sure they could but by duck season the snakes should be in the ground


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 20, 2012)

wray912 said:


> im sure they could but by duck season the snakes should be in the ground





Not down here, and even on cold days, they will be out layin` in the sun. Don`t let your guard down just because it`s winter.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Sep 20, 2012)

I would say they could, the can bite through leather if they hit it right.


----------



## fishndinty (Sep 20, 2012)

Just wear snake chaps under your waders....cut the buckles off and secure with a bit of duct tape....good to go.


----------



## copperheadmike (Sep 20, 2012)

You would be surprised what they can bite through, especially a good sized Eastern Diamondback. They put a lot of weight behind their strike. Combine that with hypodermic needle fangs that can slip between the fabric and you could end up with a bad day. Fortunately, during duck season, they will not be very active early mornings when you are setting up. If it warms up enough, even in North Ga, they will get out to catch some rays. Just be observant of your surroundings and you should be fine. Also, be able to identify the venomous species in your area, this is especially important if you do get tagged.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 20, 2012)

I seriously doubt that a water moccasin couold bite thru my lacrosse brush tuff waders.  Besides, there is a better chance of you catching frostbite than being bitten by a venomous snake.


----------



## waddler (Sep 21, 2012)

My buddy had a Cottonmouth bite his toe thru regular rubber working boots.


----------

